# Hiawatha Strato Chief



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2022)

Picked up a project Hiawatha Strato Chief. The tank is there, but not the end of the tank. I
believe that it was originally a flat plate (no lights). 
Anyone have any info on this??


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

We’d love to see Pictures!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 28, 2022)

All sorts of images of Strato Chiefs on Google. Have you looked to find a match for yours?


----------

